# Easy smoked cheese



## camp_cookie (Feb 6, 2008)

YouTube - Build A Cold Smoker


----------



## fireweaver (Feb 6, 2008)

ok, THAT is fascinating!  most smoked cheese sold in the grocery store is simply coated in that liquid smoke flavoring agent stuff...actual smoked cheese is harder to find than you might think.  but now i need more info:

is this your video?  how does the cheese taste?

has anyone tried these smoke pellet things?  what are they made of, how do they work, how do they taste?

anyone care to comment on the safety of a soldering iron to cook with?  could be totally harmless for all i know, but it's not anything i've ever had experience with.


----------



## camp_cookie (Feb 7, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> ok, THAT is fascinating!  most smoked cheese sold in the grocery store is simply coated in that liquid smoke flavoring agent stuff...actual smoked cheese is harder to find than you might think.  but now i need more info:
> 
> is this your video?  how does the cheese taste?
> 
> ...



I didn't make the video.  

I have used the pellets from that company in several different woods and like them.  The Jack Daniels pellets are made from the mellowing charcoal.

http://www.bbqrsdelight.com/


----------



## QSis (Feb 7, 2008)

LOVE the idea and I'm definitely going to try it!   I will use my charcoal kettle instead of a gas grill and will use wood chips instead of pellets.

I've smoked cheese before, using 2-3 Kingsford charcoal briquets in my smoker, in March, in an effort to keep the temp inside my smoker lower than 100 degrees (above which, some of the cheese starts to melt).  It's a pain to do it my way.

THIS way looks great!

Home-smoked cheese tastes delicious!

Lee


----------



## Katie H (Feb 7, 2008)

We smoke cheese on our stove using Cameron's stovetop smoker.  Yum.  Yum.  Also smoke veggies with it.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 8, 2008)

QSis said:


> LOVE the idea and I'm definitely going to try it!   I will use my charcoal kettle instead of a gas grill and will use wood chips instead of pellets.
> 
> I've smoked cheese before, using 2-3 Kingsford charcoal briquets in my smoker, in March, in an effort to keep the temp inside my smoker lower than 100 degrees (above which, some of the cheese starts to melt).  It's a pain to do it my way.
> 
> ...



Can you believe how simple this is!!!! We were discussing this very video y'day on several of the bbq forums I frequent and we all agreed....."DOH!!! Why didn't I think of that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "

You know, as well as I do, all the elaborate set ups we've gone thru to smoke cheese, etc and then this simple method 

Btw, take heed to the video when it sez to use a *NEW soldering iron*, not an old one with all the left over lead thats on it.


----------

